
Clojure 1.3 Released  - icey
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/w5Nmx5rPaQs
======
icefox
Due to ClojureScript I have been going about learning Clojure the past few
weeks. For anyone in a similar boat found a fun little site
<http://4clojure.com/> that teaches you Clojure by coding on the website which
is pretty cool.

~~~
metaobject
OT: Why do sites impose these arbitrary limitations on username and passwords?
I have a standard username/password that I use for sites that don't require
super-tight security, and they don't work with their policies. It sort of
makes me not want to create an account.

~~~
dreamux
<https://github.com/4clojure/4clojure/issues>

I think the only restriction is passwords being more than 7 characters, but if
you raise a ticket the team _will_ look at it.

~~~
metaobject
Here is a copy of the field labels on the 'register' page:

Username (4-13 chars.) Password (7+ chars.) Repeat Password Email

------
icey
Changelog: <https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/1.3.x/changes.txt>

~~~
moomin
Can anyone explain what this document actually means?
<http://dev.clojure.org/display/design/Error+Handling>

------
riffraff
can anyone familiar with the matter explain the reason for this change?

    
    
        == 1.1 Earmuffed Vars Are No Longer Automatically Considered Dynamic. ==
    
        (def *fred*)
        => Warning: *fred* not declared dynamic and thus is not dynamically rebindable, but its name suggests otherwise. Please either indicate ^:dynamic ** or change the name.
    
    

I generally agree with the old Bertrand Meyer's advice that if you have a "you
should never do X" in a language's documentation then the language should just
not permit it, so this strikes me as strange.

~~~
zaph0d
Initially (1.2.x and older), all vars in Clojure were `dynamic` as in they
could be rebound thread-locally. In Clojure 1.3, vars need the `:dynamic`
metadata to be made dynamic. To ease the transition, in pre 1.3.0 Clojure,
vars with earmuffs were automatically declared as dynamic with an warning.
That behaviour is now gone in 1.3.0 and thus the new warning.

~~~
gtani
(from Oct 2010)

[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure-
dev/browse_frm/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure-
dev/browse_frm/thread/57b30b15e83dfa8a#)

------
esk
I've shied away from Clojure because I have no Java experience. However, I
really love Lisp, and I'd love to get some practical experience with it.

Has anyone used Clojure as their introduction to the Java ecosystem? Did you
survive?

~~~
runevault
I had barely touched java, and last time I really did was something like 1.2,
but I love clojure for any free time work I do. Stuff like Lein helps hide a
lot of the painful parts of the java ecosystem (it even has plugins to build
.war files for web deployments if you don't need to heavily configure your
web.xml file, as well as hiding class path fun during development). There are
also emacs clojure modes/etc and paredit works as well.

